
Spanx CEO Sara Blakely drives around Atlanta for an hour every morning - uptown
https://work.qz.com/1315755/productivity-hack-spanx-ceo-sara-blakely-drives-around-atlanta-for-an-hour-every-morning/
======
jgrahamc
_While entrepreneurs may raise a brow at the 10-plus hours Blakely spends
aimlessly thinking every week, she views the ideation sessions as an essential
investment in her company._

Well, if they do then those 'entrepreneurs' are idiots. Aimless thinking is
very important. She's doing it in the car, others might do it in the shower,
or out for a walk. It's super valuable.

